# APPLE CRISP



## NorthernWinos (Aug 21, 2007)

This is a good one to use up a few of those apples that are so plentiful this time of the year.


~~~~~~~~~~~~APPLE CRISP~~~~~~~~~~~


CRUST:
1 cup flour
5 Tablespoon powdered sugar
1/2 cup margarine or butter [soft]


Mix together and press into 9X9" pan. Bake 350* for 10 minutes.


FILLING:
6 or so apples [peeled and cut]
2 Tablespoons flour
3/4 cup sugar 
1/2 Tablespoon cinnamon


TOPPING:
3/4 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup softened butter
1/2 cup sugar


Mix and sprinkle on top of filling.
Bake at 350* for 45 minutes.


ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh me, Oh my goodness, Im slobbering !!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 21, 2007)

Love it and my Mom use to make the same way and she hasnt made it in awhile, hmmmmmm, maybe Ill call her!


----------



## Harry (Aug 21, 2007)

I just read the recipe and looked at the picture and my blood sugar went up 10 points. But it sure looks good Dang it.






Diabetic Harry


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 22, 2007)

Can you use Splenda or Lactose instead of sugar????


----------



## grapeman (Aug 22, 2007)

NW, that does look good. We usually only have about one a year. It just is too good and I eat too much of it(bad for me). Of course you need a little whipped topping of choice on it, unless you eat it warm out of the oven with a scoop of ice cream over the top. Yummmm


----------



## scotty (Aug 22, 2007)

I read that splenda can be used in place of sugar but i wonder how the splenda will kill us???????


----------



## scotty (Aug 22, 2007)

scotty said:


> I read that splenda can be used in place of sugar but i wonder how the splenda will kill us???????




One more post just to change the post count.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 22, 2007)

*NW....inside or out.....you are the best!!!!* 




*Ramona...I think Iwill try that one !!!! Haven't seen one with a crust...interesting. You know that butter makes everything better.**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## BrianD (Aug 23, 2007)

NW, my son and I made your apple crisp last night. My wife and I agreed that this is a 'keeper', and likely to be our contribution to our next supper club meeting. Our church sponsors small 3-4 couple pairings as a way to get to know each other at a deeper level.

Next to try: Waldo's Shrimp Boil. 

I'll post our Posole next time we make it. I just finished off our last frozen serving from our last big pot, so it shouldn't be too long.


Brian


----------

